# Another Candy White Eos...



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

Just thought I would share these pics of another Candy White VW Eos on consignment from VWofA.
**2007 VW Eos 2.0T:
Candy White with Cornsilk Beige Leather Sport Seats-
DSG-
Sport Package-
MSRP: $35,385*
**This vehicle is not for sale**
























































































































































































































oh yeah...








**Keep in mind that this vehicle is not for sale until otherwise permitted by VWofA**
So please, enjoy the pics and don't hesitate to contact your local dealer with any questions regarding the model. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by USCVWFAN at 9:05 PM 8-5-2006_


_Modified by USCVWFAN at 9:07 PM 8-5-2006_


----------



## GLiChXP (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (USCVWFAN)*

is there any way you can get the picture of the paddles on the stearing wheel that come with the sport package on that car?????


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (GLiChXP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiChXP* »_is there any way you can get the picture of the paddles on the stearing wheel that come with the sport package on that car?????


*EDIT *for new pictures...










































_Modified by USCVWFAN at 12:31 PM 8-3-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (USCVWFAN)*

Nice job on the pictures, nice wingtips too







. I didn't realize the 2.0T engine came from Hungary. Got any idea where the 3.2 engine is built? And strangely (and happily), no Goodyears.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:17 PM 8-2-2006_


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (USCVWFAN)*

Now that the cars are coming in.... is it coming with the wind blocker or is that extra? If so cant hey be ordered now through VW?


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (NaustinJ)*

When we get our 2.0T Eos with Sport package, we get the Windblocker.
You can see it listed in the no extra cost items area if you squint.
Now the question is, which windblocker are they refering to? The big one behind the seats or the little one on the windshield header?


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (USCVWFAN)*

USCVWFAN, any chance of a close up of the sticker?


----------



## EosOnOrder (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (NaustinJ)*

Whats the deal with you yanks and white cars?
Us europeans just don't like them


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (EosOnOrder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EosOnOrder* »_Whats the deal with you yanks and white cars?
Us europeans just don't like them










I kinda like the eismeer blue. Could you put up some more pictures of your car, with the top up too...especially since you have the xenon headlights.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:11 AM 8-3-2006_


----------



## EosOnOrder (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

WolfsburgerMitFries I will do that.
Need to take more first and before I can do that the damn rain wiil have to stop


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (NaustinJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaustinJ* »_USCVWFAN, any chance of a close up of the sticker?

Definitely, once I get to work...


----------



## chriscmore (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (EosOnOrder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EosOnOrder* »_Whats the deal with you yanks and white cars?
Us europeans just don't like them










Why don't you Europeans like white? Low emissivity surfaces would do more to combat global warming than worshipping at your Kyoto altar, which only re-arranges pollution sources.
Oh wait, but you also like to drive 240kph on the autobahn; there's an efficient use of resources. 
I absolutely adore driving on the autobahn, but as a Yank, I have to enjoy consumption, right?
Cheers







,
Chris


----------



## AJopling (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_When we get our 2.0T Eos with Sport package, we get the Windblocker.
You can see it listed in the no extra cost items area if you squint.
Now the question is, which windblocker are they refering to? The big one behind the seats or the little one on the windshield header?

My dealer is including the rear seat wind blocker at no charge with the Sport Package...the little wind blocker on the windshield header is standard (and permanently attached). Drove one this AM and it is really amazing. FAST, quiet with the top up, and the A/C is still able to keep up with the top down in this Atlanta heat (90 degrees during my drive).


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (AJopling)*

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## EosOnOrder (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (chriscmore)*

Don't take it personal Chris.
It's nothing to do with global warming or going fast and using lots of gas. It's just a personal preference thing. Over here white is used for vans and trucks and dare I say it 'cheap' cars. As far as I know the eos is not available in white in the UK or Europe.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Well, at least one of the letters on the engine is correct. What it really needs is a "T" and a "D" in front of the "I," not an "FS."


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (EosOnOrder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EosOnOrder* »_As far as I know the eos is not available in white in the UK or Europe.

Actually, it is available in white in Europe.
Well, at least in Germany it is (and also here).
Link to the german website: http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html


----------



## EosOnOrder (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_
Actually, it is available in white in Europe.
Well, at least in Germany it is (and also here).
Link to the german website: http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html 

Ok I stand corrected on that one


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (USCVWFAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaustinJ* »_USCVWFAN, any chance of a close up of the sticker?

Here ya go...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (USCVWFAN)*

Oh yuck, daytime running lights. Is that the headlights? or the secondary smaller lights to the inside of the headlights?
There was in interesting analysis on howstuffworks.com about how much gas DRL consumes. Its a quick interesting read.
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/question424.htm
I wonder how easily this is defeated.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:01 AM 8-3-2006_


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

On most VW's DRL are very easy to disable. I know on my jetta I just pulled the headlight switch and electrcal taped over the tab labeled TFL which as I understand is short for the german word for DRL's but I just call them
The
[email protected]%king
Lights


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (jaxJetta1.8t)*

Ah, I just searched and you diable on the new Jettas and GTI's with the coding (Vag Com) so I'm sure it will be the same for the EOS. Lucky for me I have one...... but the tab trick may still work as well.


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (jaxJetta1.8t)*

White can look hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (USCVWFAN)*

Thanks so much for posting those pictures USCVWFAN!!!!
Several questions though:
- Looks like they list Tire Pressure Monitor as standard, is this different than what they have done for eurpoe as it is missing the button in the center console by the shifter.
- I have never heard that there is a rear cup holder before, has anyone seen this?
- Looks like there is still a seperate stalk for the cruise control, I thought that was a main 2007 change across the line, simplified CC by moving it to the blinker stalk.
- I thought they were removing the puddle lamps from under the mirrors as well to cut costs, did they leave them?
- Windblocker they are reffering to is on the roof? I asked my dealer and they have no idea if the rear one is an accessory. I read a review of the roof one that says it is a button to pop it but but can not pinpoint where in any of the pictures, anyone have an idea?


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (NaustinJ)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgolfiii (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (USCVWFAN)*

I was not a math major, but the numbers on this sticker don't add up 60% Germany, 1% US, what about the other 39%. Some of that would be Hungary for the engine. Were they too lazy to figure it out?


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (USCVWFAN)*

at least the trans isnt made in japan like the 2.5's


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (USCVWFAN)*

Nice, Ryan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got an email that said our Eos is due 'early next week', so only days to go........







I've already reserved the front spot in the showroom by the door for it (easy to get out for test drives).


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_Nice, Ryan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Paul.









_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_I got an email that said our Eos is due 'early next week', so only days to go........







I've already reserved the front spot in the showroom by the door for it (easy to get out for test drives). 

Good idea because every customer that walks in will want to drive it. Even if it isn't available in a TDI.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (vwgolfiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfiii* »_I was not a math major, but the numbers on this sticker don't add up 60% Germany, 1% US, what about the other 39%. Some of that would be Hungary for the engine. Were they too lazy to figure it out?

I'm sure the other 39% contains the engine from hungary, and other parts made locally in Portugal.
60% German parts is way higher than I expected.
On a side note, from what I am told watch out for VW's and Audis from Turkey... they use recycled steel and it rusts too quickly because of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

That white is so sharp. It's the color I want!


----------



## GLiChXP (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (USCVWFAN)*

thanks for posting the close up of the paddles on the steering wheel 
thats definetly not what i expected. ( kind of lame if you ask me)
Anyone know if there are aftermarket paddles for these vehicles kindo of like the ones on the sport jaguars


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (GLiChXP)*

I'll agree the plastic shift paddles do look a tad on the chintzy side, but I'd rather have them than not. I wonder if upgrade/metal aftermarket shift paddles are a possibility?


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (lostmypassword)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lostmypassword* »_White can look hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









OH **** i want one


----------



## GLiChXP (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (USCVWFAN)*

do you still get shifting on the stick on the center console or is that done away with for the shifting with the paddles?
OR 
are both possible?

I also don't see any mention of the suspension drop in sport package on that sticker.
Is it definetly lowered?


_Modified by GLiChXP at 8:32 PM 8-6-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (GLiChXP)*

With the sport pak and DSG you can shift both with the stick in the +/- gate, or with the paddles. Plus you have "D" for regular driving and "S" for a sportier shift program if you want to let the car do the thinking. Its a brilliant system, and I'd personally rather have my hand up a skirt than trying to shift gears. Don't get me wrong, in a RWD sports car, sure get the manual....but there's no reason to get one on the Eos. Especially since there's no Bluetooth for USA spec models. I drive a BMW, of course its a manual, but manual+cellphone=crash. And I'm tired of having to juggle all that. Especially when the DSG "automatic" is sheer genius.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:55 PM 8-6-2006_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (GLiChXP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiChXP* »_do you still get shifting on the stick on the center console or is that done away with for the shifting with the paddles?
OR 
are both possible?


Just check out the GTI or GLI, all is exactly the same...


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: white is great...*

We have ordered white with the grey interior. I can't wait to see that interior with the metal trim. It should look great and very technical looking.
I used to get white cars exclusively for years but finally stopped after all my friends and relatives started copying me.
White is beautiful at night and even at night in the rain. There are times when it seems to glow.
Especially on a new and unusual car like this, it enhances the idea this is something special. I know it can be a little "rental" as the Avis lots in Florida will attest.
For example, I have a Lotus dealer near my house and despite having a lot full of yellow, orange, blue, green, and red cars, the one that attracts the most attention is the white one with the black wheels, trim, and rear wing. VERY track-ish.
I hope not too many of you in NJ get white so my car can be somewhat unique for a while.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I agree on the DSG. It's a great technology. I just can't wait until someone comes out with a high quality R32/GTI-like DSG shift knob replacement. The included one is too "librarian".


----------



## Vitor(Xanae) (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (notawagon)*

My two cents on the white colour subject, in Europe.
In the majour part of Europe, white cars are vans, ambulances and cheap cars. The same in Portugal. But in Spain, right close to Portugal, white cars are very well considered. BMW's, MB's, Audi's and even more luxurious cars are popular in white colour.
Spain is a sunny and hot country and some of their preference comes from that fact







.
But Portugal is as sunny as Spain and preferences here are totaally different








I' personally enjoy seeing a nice white car.
The EOS is assembled in Palmela, Setúbal, Portugal, in the AutoEuropa VW plant, the same where the VW Sharan/Ford Galaxy/Seat Alhambra MPV's are assembled http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## GLiChXP (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (Vitor(Xanae))*

do you have to hold the button the whole entier way to open the roof all the way on the US spec models ?
i think silver looks best on the eos especial considering the chrome brushings all the way around the car by the windows, 
who's stupid idea was it to make them chrome not the color of the body


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Another Candy White Eos... (GLiChXP)*

what wheels are on the eos??


----------

